# Athearn Genesis Challenger



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I have an opportunity so get an Athearn Genesis Challenger for what I think is a pretty good price. Even so it's way more than I've paid for any one loco to date.

If anyone has any experience with this model I'd appreciate hearing about it. 

Specs say minimum radius 18", 22" recommended. I have 19" radii and a 2-6-6-2 Mallet does just fine, but it doesn't have a tender.






HO 4-6-6-4 w/DCC & Sound, UP #3985 (ATHG9122): Athearn Trains







www.athearn.com







https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/athearn/genesis-ho-scale/athearn-steam-engines/athearn-g97237-4-6-6-4-w-dcc-esu-sound-up-csa-1-class-3901/


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have never seen a negative review of an Athearn Challenger. I think that, in general, their Genesis line is a very safe bet.

You won't have any problems with it on your layout unless:

a. Your curves and track-laying make it derail. High and dipping rails, low outer rails on curves, humped turnouts at the frog....poorly aligned joints, kinks at curve joints...those kinds of things;

b. You couple the tender to the locomotive too closely. In your case, you'll certainly have to use the hole most distant from the drawbar's pin if there are two or more holes; and

c. There's a defect in the locomotive's assembly. If the axles are all seated properly in their journals, wheels gauged and aligned bow-to-stern (flanges all line up on each side when axles pressed tight into their journals), and the pivoting trucks and lateral motion designed into the drivers and various rods all work as designed, you should be good to go.

I hope you get a truly marvelous steamer and that it gives you a great deal of satisfaction and pleasure. Enjoy!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It'll be nice. Don't have one but athearn seems top notch. Ive also bought several items from trainworld without issue.

Btw they often have free shipping on holidays like father's day.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Missed it. 

Was an ebay sale. Seller had it at a good price. I put it in my cart and this morning I had an offer to buy it at a _really_ good price. While I was farting around someone bought it as listed. 

I found another, NOS. But it's not a Clinchfield version. They only had a single stack. 

WTH, I'm no rivet counter and I don't have a problem re-decaling a loco.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Ouch...that happened to me last week with a BLI Mikado😧 Is this the one you're looking at now?ATHEARN GENESIS G9132 CHALLENGER 4-6-6-4 UNION PACIFIC #3958 HO SCALE | eBay


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

You can say "Oh well after all it probably fell on the floor, the dog nabbed it and buried it. Good miss..."


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

*yea i got 3943 in trade somehow & wow i have a ton of big boys & of all brands & athearn challenger blows them all away with running on my crappy track lol i just set it & forget it . runs & runs & runs*


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The USRA Guy said:


> Ouch...that happened to me last week with a BLI Mikado😧 Is this the one you're looking at now?ATHEARN GENESIS G9132 CHALLENGER 4-6-6-4 UNION PACIFIC #3958 HO SCALE | eBay


No, that wasn't the one.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> No, that wasn't the one.


Stump, what are you looking to spend on one? Does it have to be Athearn? You prefer Clinchfield?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Stump, what are you looking to spend on one? Does it have to be Athearn? You prefer Clinchfield?


As little as possible.  

I have Bachmann & Proto 2000 locos and they're all good. Just looking for a different brand... and one that made a Challenger.

I managed to acquire a NOS Athearn Genesis for $200. I would have preferred Clinchfield, but it's Yew Pea.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> As little as possible.
> 
> I have Bachmann & Proto 2000 locos and they're all good. Just looking for a different brand... and one that made a Challenger.
> 
> I managed to acquire a NOS Athearn Genesis for $200. I would have preferred Clinchfield, but it's Yew Pea.


Well I have a brand new Rivarossi Clinchfield Challenger that I have even had on the tracks that I do not plan to keep. I am more of a Diesel guy myself. If you any interest in it just send me a message.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks. I'll keep it in mind if I decide to acquire another.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

It arrived... finally. Ran like a champ... until the "traction tires" came off. And they were not put-back-onable. If I'd known the dang thing had car tires I would have never bought it. Because the drivers with "traction tires" are smaller than the others, so w/o "traction tires" the other drive wheels derail at every turnout. Right now I'm about ready to see how well it survives a bounce off of my backdrop.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Use Bull Frog Snot to fill the traction tire wheel grooves.....better than having a hissy fit and wrecking something you paid good money for.....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

My mom used to say hissy fit. I wouldn't really do it. Just very frustrated.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

HO SCALE TRACTION TIRES - DIESEL/ELECTRIC/STEAM LOCOMOTIVE , HO LOCOMOTIVE ENGINE TRACTION TIRE REPLACEMENTS is an example of sites where you can find replacements. It's a pain, but the locomotive will serve your purposes so much better if you have them installed.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Tires installed and it's running again. PITA is a gross understatement.

While it was down I changed it from Yoop to Clinchfield. Not really happy with the decals on the tender and I didn't change the road number, but the only people that will know it's not right are reading this.

I put the 0-6-0 Porter in the pic for size comparison.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

A lot goin' on in those pictures, Stumpy!! Really Great! And it do look better as Clinchfield...


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

I like that old rusted steamer in the background. The Porter is a tiddly little toy put up beside that monster...am I wrong or is the entire engine smaller then the tender alone?😂


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The USRA Guy said:


> The Porter is a tiddly little toy put up beside that monster...am I wrong or is the entire engine smaller then the tender alone?


You're not wrong. And it probably weighs 1/3 what the tender does.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The USRA Guy said:


> I like that old rusted steamer in the background.


Ol' rust-bucket. 

Case of a cracked boiler. It was on a siding beside the old, wooden engine house. When they tore down the old EH to make way for the new, brick one, instead of towing the rusted hulk away they just pulled up the track in front of & behind it and left it sitting there. Probably cost a small fortune to move it now.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Be


Stumpy said:


> Ol' rust-bucket.
> 
> Case of a cracked boiler. It was on a siding beside the old, wooden engine house. When they tore down the old EH to make way for the new, brick one, instead of towing the rusted hulk away they just pulled up the track in front of & behind it and left it sitting there. Probably cost a small fortune to move it now.


Beautiful detail in its own ugly, corroded way☺


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

The USRA Guy said:


> Beautiful detail in its own ugly, corroded way☺


It is that, And notice that they made sure the drawbar was proto length when they parked it!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Gnu prollum. Fine lee got too puttg a consisttant 'hind the Challenger and it woan pullit. Hep.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Them ol' boys on the dock having a good laugh... 🤣


----------

